# presente -  carta formal



## AngelaBee

Tengo una carta formal que empieza asi:

Angela Apellido
Presente.


Por este conducto....


Atentamente
Antonio Apellido

Y no entiendo que significa "presente" y como traducirla.

Sabes?

gracias,
Angela


----------



## Mei

Hola,

No se qué significa exactamente, ¿no hay más información? En muchas cartas comerciales se utiliza "Por la presente..." o lo que preguntan en este post: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=40388

Hope it helps!

Mei


----------



## AngelaBee

Yes, this helped me, thank you Mei.

But I still do not understand why this formal letter I received merely started with "Presente."  And more importantly, I do not know how to indicate in a translation of the letter what it means.  In English we start a letter with "Dear Madam," should I just put that instead even though it isn't a translation of the words?

This translating is a little more tricky than I thought.

thanks all for your help,
Angela


----------



## Mei

Hey,

This "presente" all alone under the name, make no sense to me. The "presente" is the letter, not the person, so I don't understand it... so better wait for more opinions!

Stupid question but, maybe is "presidente"?   I ask it because I've seen the name and under it the position of the person.

Mei


----------



## AngelaBee

Thank you Mei, good idea, but no, It couldn't be "presidente" because it is written to me and I am not a president of anything.  

In case the context helps - it is a letter of invitation written to me by a professor in Mexico to affiliate with his department, with the intention that I give the letter to funding agencies to show his support.  So it is somewhat abstract in form, and very formal.  It is written to me but it is for others to read.  

Could it mean something like " Official Letter"?


----------



## Mei

I don't know, better wait mexican native...  


Mei


----------



## manana

Hola Angela,
La carta es para ti, no para ser leída por otros a menos que tu quieras mostrársela a  otras personas.

Por lo menos en mi país y en muchos otros de habla  hispana se usa el "Presente" después del nombre y el apellido para encabezar las cartas más formales, 

Ustedes generalmente comienzan las cartas formales  de esta forma:

Nombre y apellido
Dirección 
Ciudad
Código Postal 

Dear....

-Nosotros las comenzamos así:

Señor/a
Nombre y apellido
Presente

Estimado señor/a apellido:
De mi consideración:

esta forma (usando el Presente) se usa generalmente cuando  enviamos una carta a alguién que vive en la misma ciudad  o país, pero, ojo, no es una regla rígida, también podemos enviar una carta con este encabezamiento  a personas de otros  países. Depende mucho del estilo de la persona que la escriba o de la secretaria "assistant" que la tipee.

-También comenzamos nuestras cartas formales   de esta forma:

Señor/a
Nombre y apellido
Cargo
Nombre de la empresa o insititución
Ciudad y país.

Estimado..
De mi consideración...

-Otra forma de carta formal   es cuando la persona no tiene ningún cargo o no pertenence a ninguna empresa o institución.

Señor/a
nombre y apellido
Dirección
Ciudad o país
Código postal si lo tuviera (hay muchos países en Sudamerica que todavía no usan código postal)

Estimada señorita López:

 Eso es  todo, el uso del "Presente"  es sólo una costumbre,  una mera formalidad.

Cariños,


----------



## Mei

manana said:
			
		

> Hola Angela,
> La carta es para ti, no para ser leída por otros a menos que tu quieras mostrársela a otras personas.
> 
> Por lo menos en mi país y en muchos otros de habla hispana se usa el "Presente" después del nombre y el apellido para encabezar las cartas más formales,
> 
> Ustedes generalmente comienzan las cartas formales de esta forma:
> 
> Nombre y apellido
> Dirección
> Ciudad
> Código Postal
> 
> Dear....
> 
> -Nosotros las comenzamos así:
> 
> Señor/a
> Nombre y apellido
> Presente
> 
> Estimado señor/a apellido:
> De mi consideración:
> 
> esta forma (usando el Presente) se usa generalmente cuando enviamos una carta a alguién que vive en la misma ciudad o país, pero, ojo, no es una regla rígida, también podemos enviar una carta con este encabezamiento a personas de otros países. Depende mucho del estilo de la persona que la escriba o de la secretaria "assistant" que la tipee.
> 
> -También comenzamos nuestras cartas formales de esta forma:
> 
> Señor/a
> Nombre y apellido
> Cargo
> Nombre de la empresa o insititución
> Ciudad y país.
> 
> Estimado..
> De mi consideración...
> 
> -Otra forma de carta formal es cuando la persona no tiene ningún cargo o no pertenence a ninguna empresa o institución.
> 
> Señor/a
> nombre y apellido
> Dirección
> Ciudad o país
> Código postal si lo tuviera (hay muchos países en Sudamerica que todavía no usan código postal)
> 
> Estimada señorita López:
> 
> Eso es todo, el uso del "Presente" es sólo una costumbre, una mera formalidad.
> 
> Cariños,


 
Buff... gracias! 

Mei


----------



## HERAtranslator

Hola a todos!

¿Alguien puede decirme qué significa presente: en una carta escrita en mejicano? Aparece una dirección y justo debajo pone presente:
Tengo que traducirlo al inglés, pero si no me entero de qué significa, es imposible.

Gracias


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No sé lo que quiere decir para un mexicano. Pero en tiempos de maricastaña se empleaba en España en la dirección de cartas (no en el sobre) para indicar que el destinatario residía en la misma localidad que el remitente.


----------



## HERAtranslator

Me han dicho algo así como que se lo han presentado al interesado o entregada en mano, pero no lo veo mucho sentido dentro de la carta.
Pone:
Universidad abierta
C/xxxxxxxxxxxx
Barrio XXXXXX
Presente:

At'n Ldo Juanito XXXXX​


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Creo que esa precisión confirma lo que dije antes. En lugar de la ciudad de destino se pone 'Presente' para indicar que es la misma de origen. Al menos en España ha caído en desuso.


----------



## HERAtranslator

Muchas gracias!! ¿Alguna idea para traducirlo al inglés?


----------



## Cecivit

Estoy traduciendo dos cartas formales. En el encabezamiento de una me aparece 'Presente'
Al Señor Capitan..
etc etc
Presente
Y en el encabezamiento de la otra 'S/D
Su Excelencia
Señor etc etc
S        /         D
Cómo podría traducirlos al inglés?
Sugerencias: 
Presente: Present
S/D: By Hand
Muchas gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## silviasc

Hola a todos,
Cómo se dice en inglés la palabra "Presente" (o qué se pone en su defecto) cuando nos dirigimos a alguien, por ej.

Señor
Presidente de la Asamblea de Accionistas de XXXX
 Presente
¿Cómo lo pondrían? Muchas gracias.

Silvia


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Present o here!


----------



## Big Egg

I think you would say, "In Counsel".  But that would be very formal.


----------



## vikita

Según recuerdo de algún curso de redacción, se coloca "Presente" cuando la carta se va a entregar personalmente (es decir, la persona está "presente").  Y cuando no es así, se coloca la dirección del destinatario (dado que éste no está "presente").


----------



## Juan Alek

Angela Apellido
*Presente.*

Efectivamente es un formulismo que indica el lugar donde está quien recibirá la carta. Por ejemplo, si Angela vive en México se escribe:

Angela Apellido
*Ciudad de México.*

En el caso de "*presente*" es como Vikita dice, que el destinatario está "*presente*" en el mismo lugar de quien escribe y que se le va a entregar la carta *personalmente,* sin hacer uso del correo tradicional* (en su presencia). *

(ahora bien, con el correo electrónico, la regla se ha quebrado un poco, porque se puede entregar personalmente cartas viviendo en otra ciudad ¿no?)


----------



## Abstractum

Hola. Probablemente sea un poco tarde para esta aclaración, pero tal vez le sirva a otros.

"Presente", tal como solemos usarlo en México cuando se trata de una carta, se trata de un formalismo propio de nuestra manera de redactar que indica que la persona a la que se destina la carta está 'presente' al momento de recibirla; de lo contrario, se pondría su dirección. Pero como esto no se acostumbra en inglés, tal vez debería omitirse, pues 'present' sonaría muy raro.

Saludos.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Leyendo lo que escribí hace cerca de un año me doy cuenta de que entendí que era cuando se llamaba a lista como en el colegio, y uno contestaba "Presente!". De acuerdo con Abstractum, nunca he visto esa formalidad en una carta.


----------



## Maby

Hola!
En una carta: "Estimados Señores: 
                    XXDD e Hijos
                      Presente"
Ese "presente" se traduce en una carta escrita en inglès?

 Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## greenie

Puedes dar un poco más de contexto?


----------



## Diddy

Hola,
Yo *no* lo pondría en inglés... simplemente:

*Messrs.*
*XXXXXXXX*

*Dear Sirs:*
*   XXXX.....*

Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

No tengo la más remota ida de a qué te refieres con "presente" en una carta. Salvo en tiempos de Franco en alusión a los caídos (de un solo lado) no se me ocurre otro uso de "Presente(s)". Saludos,


----------



## Maby

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## Robbie168

En México es común el uso de la palabra "Presente" después de hacer referencia a las personas a quienes está dirigido cierto documento.

Algo así como:

Lic. Carlos Cuevas
Director de la Unidad de Servicios Empresariales
Presente

En inglés no se utiliza respondiendo a la pregunta de Maby.

Saludos,

Robbie


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias por la explicación, Robbie, en España no se usa y no entendía a qué se refería. Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

En Argentina, cuando uno envía un sobre en propia mano, es decir cuando *no* lo envía por correo, se escribe lo siguiente en el mismo sobre:

Sr. y Sra. XXXX

Pte. o Presente.

De acuerdo con que no se traduce.


----------



## Ideman

I'm translating a document into Dutch and I stumbled upon the same word.

Having read all the contributions, I think dat 'presente' can best be translated in English as 'care of'. Of course, 'C/O' comes before the address in stead of after, unlike 'presente'.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No veo correspondencia entre 'Presente' y 'Care of'.  

Dentro de poco, este hilo cumple dos años. 
Parece PASADO pero sigue PRESENTE.


----------



## anaholst

Abstractum said:


> Hola. Probablemente sea un poco tarde para esta aclaración, pero tal vez le sirva a otros.
> 
> "Presente", tal como solemos usarlo en México cuando se trata de una carta, se trata de un formalismo propio de nuestra manera de redactar que indica que la persona a la que se destina la carta está 'presente' al momento de recibirla; de lo contrario, se pondría su dirección. Pero como esto no se acostumbra en inglés, tal vez debería omitirse, pues 'present' sonaría muy raro.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## anaholst

También creo que podría usarse "your office".
??


----------



## Gatuna

En México, confirmo lo que otros han dicho: Generalmente significa que la carta se entrega y no se envía (se supone que cuando el destinatario está en otro estado, por ej., en lugar de "P R E S E N T E" se pone el domicilio donde se encuentra dicha persona), aunque ahora se utilice indiscriminadamente. Pienso que es mejor dejarlo sin traducir.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

En Colombia cuando una carta se entrega en las manos de alguien, como dice Gatuna, en vez de enviarla por correo, escribimos E.S.M. (En Sus Manos). (Creo que ya no se usa, o sólo informalmente.)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

evitap said:


> En Colombia cuando una carta se entrega en las manos de alguien, como dice Gatuna, en vez de enviarla por correo, escribimos E.S.M. (En Sus Manos). (Creo que ya no se usa, o sólo informalmente.)



En tiempos protohistóricos, en España se utilizaba la fórmula 'En mano'.


----------



## HenryH

"Presente", in this case may well be a formality as saying "aquí presente", which although redundant, given that this is the person writing the letter. I thought this was something worth considering. Good luck and God bless.




AngelaBee said:


> Tengo una carta formal que empieza asi:
> 
> Angela Apellido
> Presente.
> 
> 
> Por este conducto....
> 
> 
> Atentamente
> Antonio Apellido
> 
> Y no entiendo que significa "presente" y como traducirla.
> 
> Sabes?
> 
> gracias,
> Angela


----------



## HenryH

Algo que también debe considerarse es que no es costumbre en inglés usar esa frase de decir que se encuentra, o sea, "presente". Lo que se traduce es el contexto; no las palabras. Buena suerte y Dios l@ bendiga.

Something also worth considering is that it's not normal in English to state that one is "here" or present when writing a letter. In a translation, it is the meaning which is translated and not word-by-word. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Gatuna

HenryH said:


> "Presente", in this case may well be a formality as saying "aquí presente", which although redundant, given that *this is the person writing the letter*. I thought this was something worth considering. Good luck and God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AngelaBee*
> 
> 
> Tengo una carta formal que empieza asi:
> 
> Angela Apellido
> Presente.
> 
> 
> Por este conducto....
> 
> 
> Atentamente
> Antonio Apellido
> 
> Y no entiendo que significa "presente" y como traducirla.
> 
> Sabes?
> 
> gracias,
> Angela
Click to expand...

 
(Bolding mine.) Henry: "Presente," at least in Mexico, is not who is writing the letter, but the person whom the letter is written.


----------



## elcarnicero88

Yo he visto que en muchas traducciones se traduce como "By Hand".


----------



## Abstractum

Wow, este hilo sí que se ha extendido.
Reitero lo que dije hace tiempo ya. "Presente" es un formalismo propio de México y aún en este país la gran mayoría de la gente no sabe qué es lo que significa. En este caso, "presente" quiere decir que el documento se entrega personalmente, por lo que no es necesario escribir la dirección del destinatario debajo de su nombre. Considero innecesario traducirlo, a no ser que así lo especifique el cliente, porque no es algo que se estile en la lengua inglesa.


----------



## elcarnicero88

Buena sugerencia--

Creo que para la proxima traduccion, voy a omitir la frase por completo al redactar el documento en ingles.


----------



## InAStrangeLand

ok, but in translating letters into english from Spanish,.... 
can "presente" be omitted? 
or must it be translated to "dear"


----------



## anaholst

I think in English "presente" is omitted, instead you can write "Your Office"
Hope it helps!


----------



## funky_butterfly

Que interesante, tres personas preguntando lo mismo, y las dos ultimas preguntando lo mismo que fue contestado arriba...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

funky_butterfly said:


> Que interesante, tres personas preguntando lo mismo, y las dos ultimas preguntando lo mismo que fue contestado arriba...


Lo interesante es que este hilo siga latiendo y 'presente' cuando pronto hará seis años de su inicio.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

También es interesante que se reitere que es una costumbre propiamente mexicana, siendo que por acá es de uso corriente. Ver mensaje #7 en la primera página, de alguien que habla español de Chile. Que de paso es una buena explicación del uso de este formalismo.


----------



## Gatuna

Oldy Nuts said:


> También es interesante que se reitere que es una costumbre propiamente mexicana, siendo que por acá es de uso corriente. Ver mensaje #7 en la primera página, de alguien que habla español de Chile. Que de paso es una buena explicación del uso de este formalismo.



Si también se usa en Chile entonces no es propiamente mexicana. Pero sí es importante aclarar dónde se usan los términos, porque varían entre países que hablan el mismo idioma (ver publicación #35 en la 2a. página).


----------



## Abstractum

Oldy Nuts said:


> También es interesante que se reitere que es una costumbre propiamente mexicana, siendo que por acá es de uso corriente. Ver mensaje #7 en la primera página, de alguien que habla español de Chile. Que de paso es una buena explicación del uso de este formalismo.



Ignoraba que no se trata de un localismo exclusivamente mexicano. Sería bueno saber si también es de cuño corriente en otros países latinoamericanos. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## funky_butterfly

De hecho se usa mucho en Argentina.


----------



## Spektra

Hola,
Yo pongo "For your consideration" Hay varias explicaciones/significados de "Presente" pero ya es algo arcaico y de poco uso. My humble opinion, mind you.


----------



## nelliot53

[COLOR=#000080 said:
			
		

> *Manuel G. Rey*[/COLOR];6763093]En tiempos protohistóricos, en España se utilizaba la fórmula 'En mano'.



Cito también al *carnicero88*: Yo he visto que en muchas traducciones se traduce como "By Hand".

Coincide con lo que he visto en inglés *"By hand*" o "*In hand*".


----------



## elcarnicero88

"Delivered in person"


----------



## Zect

simplemente no se utiliza en el idioma inglés


----------



## roxcyn

Sí, hay varias maneras de decirlo en inglés.  

UNO:
John Doe 
*Via "X" delivery service *(*delivered in person* / *face-to-face delivery* / *personal delivery*). 
Anytown, NY 12345.  

DOS:
También si es una ciudad pequeña se puede mandar la carta por correo postal: 
John Doe
Anytown, NY 12345  

*Address Forwarding Requested.  *

TRES:
Y hay otra opción:
John Doe
*General Delivery*
Anytown, NY 12345

CUARTO:
*Register Mail (Return Receipt Requested)*

CINCO:
*Signature required delivery*

Revisa aquí USPS - Foward Mail: https://www.usps.com/manage/forward-mail.htm#3

Con seguridad, la primera opción es lo que descubrieron de "Presente".  Hay una persona o compañía privada que manda la carta personalmente al otra persona.  El destinatario tiene que estar presente para aceptar la carta.    

Muchísimas gracias por hacer la pregunta.  Tenía que recordar las palabras en inglés.


----------



## CECtranslate1

On a letter, "presente" under a person's name means something like "Submitted."


----------



## William Stein

Presente: means "Hand-delivered' (entregada personamente).
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=246753


----------



## mereveto

Hand delivered.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

En Colombia se usaba, no sé si todavía, pero creo que los mayores lo entendemos jeje.


----------



## Inguca

¡Seis años después, pero no importa!
En Costa Rica siempre se usa y quiere decir el lugar donde se encuentra el destinatario de la carta.
O sea que me inclino a traducirlo como Your Office....


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

What exactly are you translating, Inguca?  A translation of the thread title would be something like _*Hand-Delivered -- oficial letter*_


----------



## Maria Herminia

Alquien podría decirme como se traduce la palabra presente al encabezar una carta por ejemplo:

Sr.
Juan Perez
Gerente General
LG
PRESENTE

No creo haberlo visto en cartas en Inglés, esta palabra indica que la carta no va por correo.

Gracias!


----------



## FromPA

I don't believe there is anything equivalent to it in English.  There seem to be lots of threads on the subject.
Search results for query: presente


----------



## Maria Herminia

Thanks a lot for your reply, I do think the same, I've never seen it in an English letter.


----------

